# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Chicken Rolls

## Tulip

It's a common recipe guys, so if someone has shared it before here, please pardon me for repeating it. 



*INGREDIENTS:*
1 boiled Chicken boneless and cut in small cubes. 
or 1 kg boiled boneless beef or mutton and cut in small cubes.  

For Filling: 
Cabbage (band gobi) 1 medium size 
Capsicum (Shimla Mirch) 1 Large size 
Carrots 2 Medium size 
Worcestershire sauce 2/3 cup 
Vinegar 2 Table sp 
Chilli Sauce 2 Table sp 
Soy sauce 2 Table sp 
Black pepper 5 tea sp  
Red pepper 2 tea sp 
Salt to taste 
Oil 1/3 cup 

For Wraps: 
All purpose flour (maida) 1 1/2 cup 
Flour 1 cup(which will be used later on) 
Corn flour 1/2 cup 
Eggs 2 
Milk 1/2 cup 
Salt  tsp 
Oil for frying

*METHOD:*
Rolls' Filling: 
Cut Cabbage, Capsicums, Carrots in thin strips like (julian Cutting) and then  
cut that long strips to small.  
Put all these veggies in a pot and add all the ingredients for filling except salt and Oil.  
Cover and cook on medium heat for 5 minutes.  
Try not over cook it. If you see water comes out from veggies turn the heat up a little bit and dries off all the water. 
Now add salt and remove it from heat. 
The filling is now ready and now you can add meat of your choice like chicken/beef or mutton to it. 
Make sure the veggies are completely dry, there should be no water in it at all. 

Preparation of Rolls Wraps: 
In a large bowl take All purpose flour, corn flour, salt, well beaten eggs.  
Pour some milk and mix well.  
Don't kneed like dough, it should be thinner than dough, mix some water but don't add too much water other wise the flour will turn into lumps and it will be difficult to make it even. 
Use hands to mix it for best results.  
When all ingredients mixed with each other and when a consistency is formed than mix more water to make it thin (it should not be like paste and should not be like dough but in between). 
Now take a non stick frying pan (should be 5 to 6 inch diameter). 
(*take some fluid in a separate small bowl for further use in sticking sides of  
rolls in future.) 
Put frying pan on burner to make it a little hot and then take cotton cloth and  
apply some oil on the frying pan now take a ladle or a large cooking spoon  
and put the batter (or fluid) in the ladle or spoon and pour it over frying pan  
to form a thin wrap.  
Turn the heat down to medium so that when this wrap is cooked it will itself leave the surface of frying pan and will not stick to it. 
Now sprinkle some dry flour in a plate and move this wrap on it.  

Making Rolls: 
Mix meat with veg stuff to make filling for rolls. 
Now take the wraps and put stuffing on each one and make rolls of it. 
This will make approximately 6 to 8 rolls' wraps. 
Fry them on medium heat until golden brown. 
Serve hot with ketchup.

----------


## alenmcmilan

Wow its a looking really great, I love your post of chicken role. I will sure try this recipes, I had eat so many chicken recipes and and all have a different test but your given chicken role recipes is looking so delicious so thanks for sharing .

----------


## Tulip

Thanks for liking =)

----------


## adele

Wow really nice recipe. Ya it's very common but thank you for great sharing.

----------


## intoxicate

Nice post keep it up

----------


## Tulip

Thank you friends

----------


## pakimis

Great Recipe

----------


## Tulip

Thank you! =)

----------

